# "Whalens Hooker Releases"



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

pm already sent. Thanks


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

this release is very easy to use!!you will be very happy with it.


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

*Simple n Sweet!*

It sure is catching on isn't it. Not much to tinker with after you get it. Just set it and shoot. That Simple n Sweet! The Original Release Turning Heads.


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

PM sent!


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

*Some pictures for ya!*

Here are some pictures for ya!


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes,very simple just set the hook and shoot away!!! And moving parts to worry about.


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

*Hooker Release colors*

pm sent...
The Hooker Releases are available in Black, Forest Green, Red, and Gold.


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

Can't wait for mine!


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm kind of confused. Is this a bt type release ?what make it fire? does it have a saftey?
Pardon my ignorance.


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

*Hooker Releases*

You may check them out at whalenshookerrelease.com That should explain the releases better.


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

no safety or trigger, it is a bt but can also be fired by making a fist this release works like a champ!!


----------



## BMG (Aug 1, 2008)

do you have a video to see one in action?


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

Sorry no video yet. Working on one. Will post it when complete. Please have patience.


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

*"Whalens Hooker Release"*

Thank you for the pm's, phone calls, and orders in regards to my releases. Here is a picture of the available colors. Thanks again!


----------



## hotrodderscott (Feb 25, 2009)

I have been Shooting a BT (buck tooth) for 3 years now, not sure how long you have been producing your release but they are remarkable similar!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

hotrodderscott said:


> I have been Shooting a BT (buck tooth) for 3 years now, not sure how long you have been producing your release but they are remarkable similar!
> View attachment 699087




***********************
Dose resemble BT (buck tooth)


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

*My Releases*

Yes it does. I was involved with that company until they took some of my ideas and ..... me. Thankfully I didn't tell them all of my ideas. That company still owes me money! Never will get my money. They failed. Wonder why? Now I have continued my releases 100% myself. Their loss! My happiness and no more sleepless nights. Don't know how they ever sleep. The Whalens Hooker Releases are.....The Orginal Release Turning Heads. Thanks! PS. The bucktooth came out in 2008. Sorry it's not been 3 years.


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

*record straight*

Another for the record. I'm the inventor of the Ideal Release. (MRIDEAL 2006) Unvailed the Ideal Release at the 2007 ATA Show.


----------



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

I love mine! I am spoiled and no other release gives me the confidence that the "Hooker" does. I like that I don't have a mtrigger to punch! Thanks for a great product!


----------



## hotrodderscott (Feb 25, 2009)

Well You have A great Idea! this is the first back-tension i have had the confidence to use for hunting! sorry to hear about the theft of your idea! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Red Boar (Mar 26, 2007)

BMG said:


> do you have a video to see one in action?



I agree...a video will be great. I am still unclear how and when it fires after reading the info. on the site. As a hunter, I need to know that I am the one to choose when it fires...what if I am at full draw waiting for a buck to clear a shooting lane? Maybe I don't fully understand BT releases because I've never used one. I just know that with a trigger, I choose the exact moment of fire. I am willing to learn and am open to a new idea though.


----------



## craigos (Aug 29, 2005)

Any plans for a 3 finger or an attachment to allow 3rd finger. I just cant shoot a 2 finger, too much weight on 2 fingers its uncomfortable.


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

As of right now there is no plans on a 3 finger model. It is easier to make a release that will be confortable and fit 2 fingers. Now you put 3 or 4 fingers in the release and it's almost imposible to fit most peoples hands and be confortable. With mine you can put your 3rd and 4th finger in your own personal position every time. You will maintain that dead center pressure on every shot. You don't fight the release to fire. With other releases you vary that pressure every shot. Consistancy is they key to consistant shooting. Keep the center pressure the same every time and you will shoot more consistant. PERIOD! Your index finger is your strong finger. Most shooters can pick up a 5 gallon bucket of water with their index finger. You sure could draw your bow back with release.


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

*Hooker Releases*

Thank you for all the orders, pm's, etc. this past week. Many more happy shooters out there now!


----------



## BowTaker (Apr 28, 2008)

HOOKER MAN said:


> Whalens Archery has another fresh batch of "Whalens Hooker Releases" in stock and ready for the indoor archery season. For you shooters that are not familiar with these releases you may check them out at whalenshookerreleases.com. For the shooters that don't use pay pal you may contact me and we can make other payment arrangements. Thank-You!


Good evening, how much for the 1" brass and monkey


----------

